
Lawyers representing families who sheltered Edward Snowden want Ottawa’s aid - heh
https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2017/03/22/lawyers-representing-families-who-sheltered-edward-snowden-want-ottawas-aid.html
======
heh
Also:

Press release from 'For The Refugees': [https://fortherefugees.com/press-
conference-statement/](https://fortherefugees.com/press-conference-statement/)

Full video of press conference [https://fortherefugees.com/press-conference-
stream/](https://fortherefugees.com/press-conference-stream/)

Canada's Immigration minister:
[http://www.parl.gc.ca/Parliamentarians/en/members/Ahmed-
Huss...](http://www.parl.gc.ca/Parliamentarians/en/members/Ahmed-
Hussen\(89020\))

